
MicroSoft OneDrive free storage limit downgraded from 15GB to 5GB - bemmu
https://support.office.com/en-us/article/Microsoft-OneDrive-storage-changes-bf91132d-d0cb-4cbb-96ba-86278c5c1c2f?WT.mc_id=PART_OneDrive-Unknown_OneRM_StorageChanges_FAQ&ui=en-US&rs=en-US&ad=US
======
sumodirjo
"If you are a free user and have over 5 GB of content in your OneDrive, you
will receive an email with an offer to claim a free 1-year subscription to
Office 365 Personal*, which includes 1 TB of storage."

